

Ask HN: review my startup touchqode - source code editor for android - mks

link: http://www.touchqode.com<p>Touchqode is source code editor for use on your mobile phone. Its main idea is to let you think about and work on your code even if you are away from computer. It features syntax highlighting, code suggestions (autocomplete) and incremental search. We support Java (most mature), Python, C++, C# and Ruby (all have somewhat basic support).
Touchqode has just been released in an early alpha version for Android and we are eager for your feedback. If you want to see it in action you can also check out youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O40QQnrNXUk<p>Thank you
======
sirwitti
to be honest, as a developer i wouldn´t use it beause it´s so inefficient to
edit text on touchscreens. if i wanna work on code or think about it, i mostly
take a sheet of paper and write stuff down when i´m not at a computer.
nevertheless i wish you guys all the best :)

------
mks
clickable links: <http://www.touchqode.com> and
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O40QQnrNXUk>

